# Der "Hass" auf "Elite" Spieler



## Landerson (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal wieder einen Artikel auf Buffed.de gelesen und musste staunen.

Es geht mal wieder um die sogenannten Elite Gilden und um die beruehmten First Kills. Gleich in den ersten Kommentaren kommt es fast zu Anfeidungen und Beschimpfungen (Arbeitslose, Trottel, Deppen, etc.).
Ich frage mich an was das liegt und warum User hier so reagieren?

Dieses Thema betrifft nicht nur WoW sondern auch so ziehmlich jedes Computerspiel.

Das Problem hier ist, das wir im Grunde alles Spieler sind und somit ein gewisses Mass an Verstaendniss dafuer aufbringen sollten - oder nicht?
Gleichgueltigkeit ist ja nichts schlimmes aber was man hier zum Teil lesen muss - traurig.

Ich finde E-Sport oder World First Kills koennen sehr wohl genauso interssant sein wie ein Fussball Spiel oder andere Aktivitaeten an dehnen man sich messen kann.
Zur Zeit schaue ich mir regelmaessig kommentierte Repalys von Starcraft Matches an und muss sagen das ich zum Teil hineingezogen werde.

Das gleiche gilt fuer CS Finals bei dehnen es regelrecht um Zentimeter geht.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2011)

Ich beneide solche Leute nicht, ich bemitleide sie.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Was eine Umfrage. Da kann man nur für negative Sachen stimmen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2011)

Neid/Unwissen + immer unfreundlichere Community und tada! 
Neid: Man hats nicht und gönnt es anderen nicht.
Unwissen: Man glaubt wirklich, dass das die krassesten(hier beliebiges böses wort einfügen) sind und beleidigt sie dementsprechend. 
Vermutlich gibts noch weitere Gründe, aber das ist das erste, was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Landerson (4. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was eine Umfrage. Da kann man nur für negative Sachen stimmen.



Was waere fuer dich den ein positiver Aspekt solche Leute nicht zu moegen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was waere fuer dich den ein positiver Aspekt solche Leute nicht zu moegen?


Eine Umfrage sollte die Möglichkeit bieten, dass JEDER abstimmen kann. Das ist hier definitiv nicht gegeben.

Das allermindeste wäre noch eine Kategorie "Sonstige Gründe".





Ich sehe gerade, dass du einige Punkte hinzugefügt hast. So ist die Umfrage ganz in Ordnung!


----------



## Landerson (4. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage sollte die Möglichkeit bieten, dass JEDER abstimmen kann. Das ist hier definitiv nicht gegeben.
> 
> Das allermindeste wäre noch eine Kategorie "Sonstige Gründe".
> 
> ...



Bin froh dich gluecklich gemacht zu haben 
Aber erzaehl mal wie du zu der Sache stehst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Januar 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil hasse solche Top-Gilden oder Spieler nicht, sie interessieren mich aber auch nicht.
Ich bringe aber allgemein wenig Bewunderung für sportliche Höchstleistungen jeder Art auf.

Wo kommt sowas her:
3 varianten

1) Neid von Spielern die es insgeheim selber gern geschafft hätten.

2) PC Spieler werden eben nicht als Sportler akzeptiert. Da wäre so wie wenn jemand berichtet, er habe grade Monopoly gewonnen ohne ein Haus zu bauen.

3) Image von "Profi"-Zockern als Kellerkinder. Da werden solche "Höchstleistungen" dann eher bedauert als bewundert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Bin froh die gluecklich gemacht zu haben
> Aber erzaehl mal wie du zu der Sache stehst.



Jeder sollte das machen können, was sie/er will.


Die Personen zu hassen wäre falsch, da man sie nichtmal persönlich kennt und sie einem nichts gemacht haben.

Neid ist sicherlich dabei (jeder der besser ist, hat kein Leben etc.).

Dennoch kann man durchaus diese extreme Art von Gamern kritisieren. Aber sie persönlich hassen ist eigentlich nicht möglich, ohne sie persönlich zu kenen.

Man kann deren Leistungen aber durchaus nicht anerkennen, da man sie für Nonsense hält.

Oftmals ist Neid dabei. Wenn man schon ein Problem damit hat, dann soll man es ignorieren. Weil ändern kann man es wohl nicht.

Leben und Leben lassen!

:S


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2011)

Neid, Unwissen und darauf folgen dann saudumme RL-Flames, wie "Kellerkind", "Keine Freunde" und natürlich "Kein RL", weil jeder, der irgendwie in Videospielen erfolgreich ist oder auch an "Feiertagen" am Rechner hängt, ist sofort ein RL-Verlierer, weil es ja nicht sein kann, dass ein Mensch eine andere Einstellung zu bestimmten Sachen hat. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neid, Unwissen und darauf folgen dann saudumme RL-Flames, wie "Kellerkind", "Keine Freunde" und natürlich "Kein RL", weil jeder, der irgendwie in Videospielen erfolgreich ist oder auch an "Feiertagen" am Rechner hängt, ist sofort ein RL-Verlierer, weil es ja nicht sein kann, dass ein Mensch eine andere Einstellung zu bestimmten Sachen hat. :>



Das kann man auf ziemlich viele Lebenslagen beziehen.


Das ist eben das Gesellschaftliche Normensystem. Trinken unter Jugendlichen hat sich langsam (eigene Erfahrung) als Norm etabliert. Das ist bedenklich, und in diesem Thema des Threads kann man das auch darauf beziehen. Wenns jmd. Spaß macht, den Großteil seiner Freizeit in Spiele zu investieren, dann ist es dessen/deren Sache.

Es ist fraglich, welche Freizeitbeschäftigung besser sein sollte. Beim Beispiel sich jäufig Betrinken schadet es wohl dem Körper auch, wie keine Bewegung.

Ich habe es jetzt stark vereinfacht dargestellt. Wollte damit nicht sagen, dass alle "Profispieler" unsportlich sind.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das kann man auf ziemlich viele Lebenslagen beziehen.
> 
> 
> Das ist eben das Gesellschaftliche Normensystem. Trinken unter Jugendlichen hat sich langsam (eigene Erfahrung) als Norm etabliert. Das ist bedenklich, und in diesem Thema des Threads kann man das auch darauf beziehen. Wenns jmd. Spaß macht, den Großteil seiner Freizeit in Spiele zu investieren, dann ist es dessen/deren Sache.
> ...



Durchaus Alko, aber für mich bleibt nur eines: Jeder soll so leben, wie er will und nicht wie es die Gesellschaft gerade will. Ob dünn, dick, Profivideospieler, Profisportler, Rennfahrer, Büroarbeiter, Emo, Metalhead, Punk, Goth usw.... aber das ist OT :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Durchaus Alko, aber für mich bleibt nur eines: Jeder soll so leben, wie er will und nicht wie es die Gesellschaft gerade will. Ob dünn, dick, Profivideospieler, Profisportler, Rennfahrer, Büroarbeiter, Emo, Metalhead, Punk, Goth usw.... aber das ist OT :O



Vereinfacht kann man das so sagen.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Januar 2011)

Mir ist es wohl egal, ob Leute Rekorde in Computer spielen brechen.
Ich lese sowas zwar ab und zu ganz interssiert und ich habe auch seinerzeit mal gegen 2 der weltbesten Quakespieler zocken dürfen (200:190:2:-4 Frags oO, ich hatte die 2).

Für mich fallen Esportsrekorde ansich in die selbe Kategorie wie reale Sportrekorde.
Man muss Ewigkeiten trainieren und es gibt auch genug Olympische Sportarten für die man ähnlich sportlich sein muss, wie fürs Zocken (Curling, der ganze Schießkram etc).
Aber ich bin weder Fanboy von solchen Leuten, noch bemitleider ich sie.
Aber da jeder Mensch für alles im Internet angefeindet wird, mach ich mir da auch nicht so derbe den Kopf.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

dann hast du entweder die falschen freunde oder hast was verpasst. Wenn ich einen trinken gehe ,dann heißt das nicht das ich mit die Birne vollpumpe bis es wiederraus kommt ,sondern das man sich einfach einen chilligen mit Freunden macht & ein wenig trinkt. Natürlich geht das auch anders. Aber es kommt sehr selten vor dass ich (oder meine anderen freunde) sich so richtig abschießen .


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich beneide solche Leute nicht, ich bemitleide sie.



Aha, du bemitleidest Leute also die was gut können.
Sehr intressant.


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2011)

Nein, geht um einen anderen Aspekt ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2011)

purer neid, das die anderen
a) mehr zeit haben
b) man selber trotz hohem zeitaufwand nicht annähernd so erfolgreich ist


----------



## Lily:) (5. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, geht um einen anderen Aspekt ^^



Und welcher?
Du hinkst gerade sehr.

Ich bin eine ganz oberflächige Tussi.
Wenn mir jemand ingame mit "pro-" Gehabe kommt, stecke ich ihn in meine Schublade vom fetten sozialschwachen Menschen.

Das und nichts anderes.

Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts! 

Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...

Soziales Gefüge, Spaß, Kompetenz und tolle Körper.
Das ist mehr wert 

Was Intelligenz und Wissen betrifft, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.

Um es zu verdeutlichen: Keine Ironie enthalten.
Einfach nur schonungslose Ehrlichkeit.

Ich sage ja nicht, welcher der bessere Mensch ist


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2011)

Genau das mein ich ja


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Was, wenn ein Fussballer abends ESL spielt? ;3

DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Soziales Gefüge, Spaß, Kompetenz und tolle Körper.
> Das ist mehr wert



Nicht das ich jetzt ein sonderlicher Fan von Pro-Gaming wäre, aber... die ersten drei Sachen haben Progamer auch. Das vierte ist nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich bin eine ganz oberflächige Tussi.
> Wenn mir jemand ingame mit "pro-" Gehabe kommt, stecke ich ihn in meine Schublade vom fetten sozialschwachen Menschen.
> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!



Oh ja das ist wirklich sehr oberflächliches Gesabbel, das treibt einem ja fast die Tränen in die Augen.
Wenn jemand mit ""pro-" Gehabe kommt" ist es doch ziemlich egal ob derjenige nun Fußball spielt oder vorm PC sitzt ?
Was genau hat ein arroganter Spieler mit fett und sozialschwach zu tun ?
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das diese Menschen mehr sind als in deine anscheinend sehr kleine Schublade im Kopf passt ?
Es ist sicher keine Tugend sich, praktisch anonym, übers Internet aufzuspielen aber solche pauschalisierungen zeugen mir eher von sozialschwäche als wenn jemand meint in einem Spiel besser zu sein als ich.

Zum Punkt was man in einem Computerspiel erreichen kann.
Was kannst du beim Fußball erreichen, wenn du es rein hobbymäßig machst ?
Ich denke in beiden Fällen geht es vorrangig um Spaß am Spiel und Arrogante Menschen gibt es in jedem Hobby.

EDIT: Jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen was ich ursprünglich schreiben wollte.
Um das ganze mal aus einer Shooter-Perspektive zu sehen rege ich mich auch über "Pro-Gamer" auf.
Ob es nun wirklich der blanke Neid ist der mich treibt kann ich ehrlich gesagt ausschließen, denn der einzigen Shooter die ich jemals aktiv in einer Liga gezockt habe waren CoD 4 und Metal Gear Online. Ich bin also nicht wirklich vom ehrgeizigen Geist gesteuert. Was mich wirklich an solchen Begegenungen aufregt ist die blanke Tatsache das mir ein oder mehrere Pro-Gamer das Spielen nahezu unmöglich machen.
Macht ja keinen Spaß wenn man die ganze Zeit abgeknallt wird und im Endeffekt ziemlich hilflos ist.
In solchen Fällen wechsel ich dann einfach den Server im Wissen dass das wohl ne Stufe zuviel für mich war.
In WoW gestaltet sich sowas problematischer. Viele Spieler scheinen den Eindruck zu haben das der schnelle Fortschritt der Elite-Gilden ihnen das Spielen vermiest.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (5. Januar 2011)

Man sollte mal die Antwortmöglichkeiten erweitern.

Naja manchmal denk ich schon Sachen wie :Haben die ein real life,kein Job oder was...
Aber wenn es einen Spaß macht,soll man den Spaß auch bekommen  nicht?

Naja Progamer gehen eigentlich eh noch...was mich aufregt sind: Camper  
                                                                                                                     Kinder(wenn es 12 Jährige normale sind ok aber herumschreiende Kinder nerven langsam)
                                                                                                                      Hacker...


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?



Wie war das nochmal mit der Gleichgültigkeit?


----------



## Soramak (5. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie ist das Thema hier viel zu weit aus einer Ecke geholt.


----------



## Smeal (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Soziales Gefüge, Spaß, Kompetenz (..)
> Das ist mehr wert



Und das gibts es in Gilden nicht?

FAIL
Neider!


----------



## Falathrim (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ingame mit "pro-" Gehabe kommt, stecke ich ihn in meine Schublade vom fetten sozialschwachen Menschen.


Ich hab auch meine gewisse Grundarroganz...und wenn ich ingame irgendwas gefragt werde reagiere ich darauf auch so wie ich es für richtig empfinde...entweder relativ freundlich wenn ich auch dementsprechend gefragt werde, oder ablehnend, vielleicht mit "Pro-Gehabe". Heißt das, dass ich fett und sozialschwach bin oder dass mir einfach nicht gefällt, wie ich angesprochen werde? Wenn allerdings Leute trotz akzeptablen Ansprechens auf schlechte Weise reagieren (Was mir selten passiert ist) sind es natürlich Idioten. Aber das sind nicht zwingend "Pro's", sondern einfach nur Deppen.


> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!


Das System des Computerspiels baut darauf auf, dass man etwas erreicht. Was das ist, das ist je nach Spiel unterschiedlich. Im individuellen Sinne betrachtet ist es, dass man z.B. bei CS die größte Menge an Kills hat (wenn man alleine spielt) oder dass man in einem Spiel die meisten Erfolge hat (Erfolgsprinzip, klingelts?) oder in einem Spiel wie L4D die meisten Kills/den meisten Schaden oder wasweisich hat. Das sind vielleicht virtuelle Errungenschaften, aber vorhanden sind sie trotzdem. 



> Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...
> 
> Soziales Gefüge, Spaß, Kompetenz und tolle Körper.
> Das ist mehr wert


Soziales Gefüge? Du bist in einem MMO-Forum. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch mal in einer Gilde o.ä. warst. Es sind, im Vergleich zu "realen" sozialen Gefügen zwar vergleichsweise vergängliche, aber durchaus soziale Gefüge, die zum Teil schon seit X Jahren zusammen agieren. Kann man von der steten Fluktuation innerhalb von Fußballmannschaften nicht zwingend behaupten (wobei die Dorfkicker des FC Hinterwalden natürlich meist von G-Jugend bis Altherrenmannschaft zusammenspielen - bei denen man allerdings den Faktor der tollen Körper nur noch selten hat. In meiner heimischen Kreisklasse, aus der in regelmäßigen Abständen Jugendliche in die Sportinternate der lokalen Vereine wechseln (St. Pauli, HSV, Wolfsburg, Bremen, Hannover) ist jedenfalls der Transfermarkt ähnlich heiß umkämpft wie in den Profiligen.

Spaß? Computer*spiele* waren noch nie auf Spaß ausgelegt *hust*

Kompetenz? Definiere Kompetenz. Lukas Podolski hat angeblich ein Angebot von 30 Millionen Euro von einem Premier League-Verein erhalten, womit er sich in die Riege der Top-Stürmer der Welt einreiht. Willst du ihm wirklich fachliche Kompetenz nachsagen? Dann sieh dir ein Interview mit "Prinz Poldi" an (kein Angriff gegen Fans der Geißböcke). Natürlich gibt es "kompetente" Fußballer, aber der Durchschnittsspieler (und die 82 Millionen Hobby-Bundestrainer in Deutschland) haben selten "Kompetenz". Ich will nicht sagen, dass alle "Topspieler" im E-Sport "kompetent" sind, aber Theorycrafter etc. sind da schon nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Tolle Körper? Klar, der Durchschnittszocker ist fett. Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad ist seit 3 Jahren oder so durchgehend Gladi in seinem Realmpool (Inzwischen sind die Pools erweitert, aber wayne...), und er ist Stammgast im Fitnessstudio bei mir um die Ecke. Klischees sind schön, aber sie stimmen nicht immer. Und wie oben schon erwähnt: Unterhalb der dritten Bundesliga und der Jugendmannschaften, in denen die körperlichen Dispositionen noch nicht ganz so sehr durchkommen, ist das ganze...*breit* gefächert 

Nochmal zu meiner Meinung: Ohne selber jemals irgendwo "Pro" gewesen zu sein (Ich bin weit davon entfernt - ich hab weder die Reflexe noch den hochanalytischen Verstand noch die genetische Disposition (Ich hab seit ewigen Zeiten einen immer wiederkehrenden Tremulus an den Händen) noch die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne um mich lange genug mit einem einzigen Spiel zu beschäftigen) sage ich, es ist zu 95% Neid. Neid von Menschen, die gerne so wären, wie diese Leute, aber aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren nicht in der Lage dazu sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2011)

Neider.

Wollens halt nicht wahr haben wieso sie eben nicht so gut sind wie andere - völlig unabhängig von anderen Faktoren betrachtet.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2011)

Thehehe in LoL werden High elo spieler wie es mir scheint eher regelrecht vergöttert xD Und in WoW werden top Raider geflamet, aber top PvPler auch oft verehrt^^


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Mir war es schon immer wurscht ob es Pro Gamer gibt oder nicht - extrem-Spieler die alles haben/erreichen müssen/wollen gab es immer und wird es immer geben - ich bins net. Was ich traurig finde ist, wenn solche Spieler die Realität vergessen und nur noch im Spiel leben, habe ich selbst im Bekanntenkreis gehabt, die Person (Ende 30 Jahre alt !) ist unregelm. zur Arbeit gekommen und hat sich total abgekapselt, aber super ingame Erfolge in WoW und Raidleiter etc alles vom Feinsten...das macht einen traurig daß man für sowas (hier ein Spiel) sein Leben wegwirft. Ansonsten sollen doch alle das machen was se wollen, ich spiele halt Spiele um abzuschalten vom Alltag. Und ich verehre auch keinen für seine Spielleistung da ich das nicht für etwas tolles halte. Klar denke ich manchmal "der weiß wie man PvP macht" und probiere es dann auch so aber das ist nur eine Momentaufnahme.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

also ich habe "egal" angekreuzt,obwohl ich die leistung nicht schmälern will,aber ich beneide ja auch nicht den deutschen Skatmeister,oder den besten Bowler Deutschlands,oder den Schachweltmeister...
das alles sind Leistungen,die man erst mal erbringen muss.die fallen einem nicht einfach vor die Füsse.udn ob die oben genannten erfolge von einem hartz 4 Empfänger oder von einem Manager erbracht werden spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle.ich sehe da die leistung im vordergrund,ohne das es mich allerdings begeistert...
ich nehm das meistens mit einem respektvollen nicken zur kenntnis,wenn ich sowas lese und vergess das aber auch schon beim nächsten atemzug...


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...] (wobei die Dorfkicker des FC Hinterwalden natürlich meist von G-Jugend bis Altherrenmannschaft zusammenspielen - bei denen man allerdings den Faktor der tollen Körper nur noch selten hat. [...]



Hehe^^
Hier musste ich tatsächlich grinsen 

Btt:

Ich vermute mal, das der Hass vom Neid herrührt. Ist ja meistens so, wenn jemand etwas gut kann, wirds von irgendeinem Neider kleingeredet.

Mir persönlich sind die "Pro-Gamer" egal. ich hab auich gar keinen Kontakt zu  denen, vermutlich weil ich nicht den gleichen Anspruch hab wie sie.
Von daher - total egal.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub, das ist einfach sone Art Trend. WoW ist ja ein recht gutes Beispiel für zahlreiche Trends. Wer sich an die Classic-Zeiten erinnern kann, weiss noch wies früher war: Wenn man beispielsweise nen Priester oder nen Jäger mit der Epic-Questwaffe sah, dachte man sich "Man, der hat echt was geleistet, sowas will ich auch mal haben." Eigentlich gings weniger drum, dass der Spieler wahnsinnig toll war und dreiunddrölfzig tausend DHPS verursachte, sondern es ging drum, dass man nen guten Spieler mit gutem Equip sah und sich selbst sagte "Das kann ich auch, auf dieses Ziel kann ich hinarbeiten". Damals gabs auch noch nicht sooo wahnsinnig viele Spieler, deren einziger Lebensinhalt es war, vor der Bank in IF/OG rumzustehen und ihre tollen Waffen zu zeigen, sondern die Spieler traf man ab und zu mal auf nem Schiff oder im Blackrock oder so und fand das dann ganz nett, zu sehn, was man so alles aus seinem Char rausholen kann.
Irgendwann zu den späteren Classic-Zeiten allerdings (also noch bereits vor BC) kam es langsam in Mode, in den Städten rumzustehen und mit seinem Equip zu posen. Diese Leute nahm man nicht sonderlich ernst, da man wusste, dass es den wirklich guten Spielern eh nicht drauf an kommt, wiviele Leute ihr Equip sehen. Wirklich gute Spieler wollten damals einfach nur wirklich gut spielen und was im Spiel erreichen.
Zu BC-Zeiten gabs dann ja die grosse Nerf-Zeit, in der zahlreiche Instanzen soweit generft wurden, dass so ziemlich jede Gilde raiden gehen konnte. Damit kamen natürlich auch unzählige Poser, die das Gefühl hatten, sie seien grossartig. Mit ihnen kam auch der schlechte Ruf von "Elite-Spielern", weil man eben dachte, ein Elite-Spieler sei jemand, der seine Ausrüstung zur Schau stellt. Das alles zog natürlich auch weitere Folgen mit sich. Zahlreiche Gilden begügten sich nicht mehr damit, unter grosser Anstrengung was erreichen zu können, nein, sie wollten mit möglichst geringem Aufwand möglichst viel abstauben, um sich dann vor die Bank stellen und ihre Coolness beweisen zu können. Damit wurden schnell unglaubliche Gilden-Beitritts-Bedingungen gemessen am Equip, etc. eingeführt, was den Unmut gegenüber vermeindlichen Elite-Spielern noch mehr anfachte.
Wer jedoch schonmal mit wirklichen Elite-Spielern zu tun hatte, wird bestätigen, wies wirklich ist: Elite-Spieler haben einen, auf das Spiel bezogenen, gewaltigen Ehrgeiz und sind auch gewillt, mit hohen Anstrenungen grosse Erfolge zu erzielen. Unter den Elite-Spielern gibts zahlreiche nette Leute, aber auch zahlreiche nicht so nette Leute. Im Grunde genommen gibts bei den Elite-Spielern genauso viele, bzw genauso wenig Deppen wie bei normalen Spielern. Der einzige Unterschied von den Elite-Spielern zu den durchschnittlichen Spielern liegt darin, dass sie lieber mit Leuten zusammen spielen, die einen ähnlichen Ehrgeiz und auch ähnliche Erfolge im Spiel aufweisen können, wie sie selbst. Was daran verkehrt sein soll, versteh ich nicht. Ein Roger Federer wäre vermutlich auch mal bereit, mit ein paar Freunden ein gemütliches, freundschaftliches Tennis-Match zu spielen, wirklichen Spass machts ihm jedoch erst dann, wenn er nen Nadal in den Boden stampfen kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich bin eine ganz oberflächige Tussi.
> Wenn mir jemand ingame mit "pro-" Gehabe kommt, stecke ich ihn in meine Schublade vom fetten sozialschwachen Menschen.
> 
> Das und nichts anderes.


da steckt schon etwas wahrheit drinne, es gibt die die sich damit versuchen zu profilieren, aber eben auch die, die kommentarlos einfach nur richtig gut spielen und danach noch ne runde fußball spielen gehen.


----------



## Lily:) (5. Januar 2011)

Na na, wir...also jedenfalls ich, rede hier nicht über Spieler, die einfach gut spielen können,
sondern über die, die sich für etwas Besseres halten.

Über die muss ich halt schmunzeln, "Elite" in einem Videospiel zu sein...
Na, wers mag.

Ich möchte nur betonen, wie ausdrücklich egal mir diese Leute sind.
Gehen sie mir auf den Keks: Schublade auf! Mensch rein 

Ganz ohne Pauschalisierung


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!
> 
> Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...
> 
> ...


Ah das seh ich ja erst jetzt. Was kann man denn in nem Computerspiel erreichen? Naja, recht viel würd ich sagen. Eigentlich unendlich viel! Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt und Fantasie kann man auf ein Computerspiel übertragen. Somit kann man beispielsweise nen Rekord aufstellen, der erste Mensch der Welt zu sein, der 10 Millionen Hühner in WoW gekillt hat. Oder man kann nen Weltrekord in Minesweeper aufstellen. Man kann auch die meisten Bugs in Gothic 3 finden. Oder wie wärs damit, sämtliche je erschienenen SNES-Spiele durchzuspielen? Ob ich oder Du all diese Ziele erstrebenswert finden, spielt dabei doch gar keine Rolle. Ich fänds vermutlich bescheuert, Du vermutlich auch, der, ders erreicht hat, ziemlich sicher nicht. Was man erreichen kann ist somit ziemlich subjektiv. Ich persönlich kann mit Fussball gar nix anfangen. Selbst spielen ist ja noch nett, dabei betätigt man sich körperlich und mit ein paar Kumpels find ichs auch lustig. Aber ne Meisterschaft mitspielen? Das wär gar nix für mich. Nem Fussballspiel zuschauen? Sorry, reinste Zeitverschwendung für mich. Dennoch ist und bleibts eine der beliebtesten (wenn nicht DIE beliebteste) Sportart der Welt. Ich mein, wiviele Leute schauen Fern, wenn WM ist? Und jetzt sag mir mal, was all diese Millionen Zuschauer in der Zeit erreichen, in der sie in die Glotze glotzen. Joa, richtig, sie erreichen damit gar nix, sie lassen sich einfach nur passiv unterhalten. Da muss ich sagen, auch wenn ichs bescheuert finde, 10 Millionen Hühner in WoW zu killen, beschäftigt sich wenigstens der Spieler selbst und lässt sich nicht einfach nur Bilder vorsetzen. Also find ich das doch ne rechte Spur...ich wags kaum zu schreiben...sinnvoller...
Aber ich schweife wiedermal ab. Kernaussage ist: "Was man erreichen kann und will, ist alles subjektiv. Ziele setzt man sich selbst. Wenn man die Ziele erreicht, dann hat man was erreicht"  

Edit:



Lily:) schrieb:


> Na na, wir...also jedenfalls ich, rede hier nicht über Spieler, die einfach gut spielen können,
> sondern über die, die sich für etwas Besseres halten.
> 
> Über die muss ich halt schmunzeln, "Elite" in einem Videospiel zu sein...
> ...


Egal können sie Dir nicht sein, wenn sie Dir auf den Keks gehn  Aber es ist doch immer das Selbe: Wer sich profiliert wird von den einen gemocht und den andern verabscheut. Das spielt dann aber auch keine Rolle, warum er sich profiliert. Und, naja...einem guten Fussballer zolle ich gerne Respekt, wenn er gut spielt, deswegen ist er für mich aber kein besserer Mensch als ein guter Computerspieler. Für mich sind beide im Grunde genommen genau gleich, nur dass beide in ihren bestimmten Interessensgebieten entsprechend gut sind.
Übrigens werd ichs sowieso nie verstehen, wie man nem Sportler Millionen bezahlen kann. Aber das ist dann auch wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, das ist so 'ne Mischung aus Neid und der Tatsache, dass entsprechende News einfach etwas nervig sind. "Gilde XYZ hat den WorldFirst kill von ABC!" Ich kann's ein Stückweit nachvollziehen. Da plant man mit seiner Gilde fein sorgfältig den nächsten Raid, erarbeitet sich Taktiken und schmiedet Pläne und bevor man auch nur einen Fuß in die Instanz gesetzt hat, gibt's schon überall tonnenweise Newsposts darüber, wie jemand den ganzen Käse durchgespielt hat. Und in den Kommentaren lästern sie alle, wie einfach das doch ist. Ich find's toll, wenn Gilden wie Ensidia voll reinhauen, aber man kriegt das halt immer direkt unter die Nase gerieben. 

Und Neid? Natürlich ist da Neid mit im Spiel. Jeder redet über die entsprechenden Gilden und Spieler, alle schauen nach deren Taktik, Skilltrees, Ausrüstung und so fort. Die sind das Maß aller Dinge. Auf sowas hätten so einige Spieler sicher auch mal Lust.
Meinen Bruder konnte man vor einiger Zeit in schöner Regelmäßigkeit im Fernsehen bei Giga bewundern - da liefen nämlich seine CS-Clanmatches. Und seine Fresse verzierte so manche Hardware-Verpackung. Server? Webspace? Hardware? Alles von Sponsoren gestellt! Gespielt wurde um fette Geldbeträge und Sachpreise, von denen ein Durchschnittszocker nicht zu träumen wagt. Aber halt auch Stress ohne Ende. Jeden Tag stundenlang zocken, ob man gerade Lust hat oder nicht. Strategien für jede noch so beschissene Map ausarbeiten. Gegner analysieren. Eine halbwegs passable Statistik fahren, damit der Sponsor nicht zickt und wieder abspringt. Gaming als Job. Da bleib' ich lieber weiterhin Autor.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> super Analyse



also den Sinn des Textes fande ich sehr treffend und dazu noch weit ausgeholt.udn wenn ich jetzt darüber so nachdenke dann gebe ich dir auch recht.nicht für mich,da ich schon geschrieben habe das es mir soweit relativ egal ist,aber das ist in meinen Augen der beste Erklärungsversuch den ich bisher dazu gelesen habe...klasse


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und seine Fresse verzierte so manche Hardware-Verpackung.



liest sich als ob du ein echt gutes verhältnis zu deinem bruder hast


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> liest sich als ob du ein echt gutes verhältnis zu deinem bruder hast



Wir vertragen uns super. Ich find' ihn nur nicht besonders hübsch.


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich beneide solche Leute nicht, ich bemitleide sie.



Typischer Kommentar, den der TE beschreibt... bist du willentlich ins Fettnäpfchen getreten?

 Wie wärs mit einer Begründung?

 Warum werden solche Leute bemitleidet? Weil sie viel Zeit in so ein Spiel investieren und das für richtig halten?
 Ich bemitleide diejenigen, die diese Leute beneiden!

 Weil wir in einer Gesellschaft des Nicht-Gönnens und Konkurrenzstrebens leben. Jeder denkt sofort an den direkten Vergleich was man selbst kann/tut/schafft im Vergleich zum Anderen.
 Und es wird niemandem etwas gegönnt, solange man nicht selbst der bessere ist. *DAS *ist es, worüber man mal nachdenken sollte.




Lily:) schrieb:


> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!
> 
> Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...
> 
> ...



Wer definiert, was mehr wert ist? Du?

Ich muss dir widersprechen und sagen - mehr wert kann alles und nichts sein. Deine Meinung ist natürlich vollkommen legitim, das sieht halt jeder anders.
Für das Leben ist es sicherlich mehr wert, wenn man in einem Sportverein Spass hat, als wenn man 10 Stunden am Tag vor einem PC Spiel hockt.

ABER... man sollte niemandem die Wertigkeit seines Tuns absprechen, wenn die betroffene Person es für richtig erachtet. Es ist nicht dein Leben, wenn irgendein Xiang Houzhou in China meint, der beste Progamer in Starcraft sein zu müssen.
Das ist doch seine Sache - warum dann Neid und Missgunst? Die meisten Leute finden die Bestätigung nur im Ausgleich, wenn sie etwas finden, was sie genauso gut können wie er. 




Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur betonen, wie ausdrücklich egal mir diese Leute sind.
> Gehen sie mir auf den Keks: Schublade auf! Mensch rein
> 
> Ganz ohne Pauschalisierung



Und was glaubst du wieviele Menschen es auf der Welt gibt, denen irgendwelche Fussballspieler mit Waschbrettbäuchen und stahlharten Waden völlig am Hinterteil vorbeigehen?
Rüüüchtüüüüch!

Also warscheinlich wieder eine Diskussion die sich in der Subjektivität verliert. ^^


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir sind solche "Pros" egal. Ob man nun gut Fussball spielt oder ein erfolgreicher Gamer ist, ich bete niemanden an, denn im Endeffekt sind es auch nur Menschen. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, wie um manche Spieler so große Fangemeinden entstehen können. Ob nun offline oder online: jeder hat gewisse Talente und Begabungen, das erkenne ich an und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung, aber in Begeisterungsstürme auszubrechen, weil jemand etwas besonders gut kann... Ich weiß nicht.

Und wie man Neid auf andere Menschen entwickeln kann, nur weil sie ein besonderes Talent haben, begreife ich auch nicht. Dafür muss man schon sehr unzufrieden mit sich selbst sein. Es kann mir doch egal sein, welche Begabungen andere haben, wenn ich selbst auch welche habe, auf die ich stolz sein kann. 
Und selbst wenn jemand erfolgreich Fussball spielt oder raidet, warum sollte ich darauf neidisch sein? Dafür schreibe ich gute Noten in der Uni und bin eine begabte Zeichnerin.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

Naja es hat ja nicht unbedingt etwas mit mangelnden selbstbewusstsein zu tun, sondern eigentlich etwas damit dass man sich ein Vorbild setzt. Und Vorbilder sind gut ,weil man dann ein mehr oder weniger großes Ziel verfolgt. Wenn Leute Fans von jemanden werden,dann aus Bewunderung & dass hat ja nichts damit zu tun dass man selber nichts kann. Ich zum Beispiel bin Fan von Manuell Neuer, weil er ein Super Keeper ist , & obwohl ich weiß das ich nie an in ran kommen werde motiviert es mich trotzdem auf eine komische ,art & weise


----------



## Blooddrainer (5. Januar 2011)

Warum man gute Spieler flamed? Keine Ahnung , warum werden Rentner in der Ubahn zusammengeschlagen? Gibt Dinge die man nicht oder nur sehr schwer erklären kann.
Ich für meinen teil bete die Leute von Refuge auf meinem Server nicht an , aber interessieren tu ich mich schon , wie sie spielen und warum sie was besser machen.
Ich denke das ist einfach ne Art Philosophie , wie man die Gamingwelt betrachtet.
Für mich zB sind Starcraft Matches 100% mehr Sport als Fussball - weshalb ich aber nicht gleich zum DFB renne und sage : LOLOLOL Ihr suckt weil ihr 6 std aufm Platz trainiert.



> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!
> 
> Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...
> 
> ...



Und son Statement kann ich garnicht verstehn , sorry.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Das liegt ganz einfach an einer komplexen Mischung aus:

1. Vorurteilen
2. Unwissenheit
3. Eine Mischung aus Neid und "Kiddie" (Im Sinne vom Verhalten eines "Kiddies")
4. Das man selbst nicht so gut ist und es nicht anerkennt, intolerant ist.

Oder kurz gefasst: Es liegt an der Dummheit der Leute, ich habe wichtigere Dinge über die ich mir Sorgen machen müsste. Wie diese Elitegilden spielen, oder wie ihr Leben aussieht kann einem doch sowas von egal sein. Ich finde diese RL Diskussionen sowieso immer schwachsinnig, wir spielen immerhin ein Spiel und das RL anderer hat im Grunde niemanden etwas anzugehen. Was zählt sind die spielerischen Leistungen, die kann man anerkennen oder es eben lassen, aber dann über ein angeblich schlechtes RL zu schimpfen ist eine vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Behauptung, welche ich persönlich mit einem Bann für das Spiel sowie Foren bestrafen würde.


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja es hat ja nicht unbedingt etwas mit mangelnden selbstbewusstsein zu tun, sondern eigentlich etwas damit dass man sich ein Vorbild setzt. Und Vorbilder sind gut ,weil man dann ein mehr oder weniger großes Ziel verfolgt. Wenn Leute Fans von jemanden werden,dann aus Bewunderung & dass hat ja nichts damit zu tun dass man selber nichts kann. Ich zum Beispiel bin Fan von Manuell Neuer, weil er ein Super Keeper ist , & obwohl ich weiß das ich nie an in ran kommen werde motiviert es mich trotzdem auf eine komische ,art & weise



Lies dir mein Posting noch mal durch. Der Teil, in dem ich von Fantum spreche und der, in dem es um Neid und Missgunst geht, sind deutlich voneinander getrennt.



Deanne schrieb:


> Und wie man Neid auf andere Menschen entwickeln kann, nur weil sie ein besonderes Talent haben, begreife ich auch nicht. Dafür muss man schon sehr unzufrieden mit sich selbst sein.



Ich spreche nicht von mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein als Grund für "Fantum", sondern als Auslöser für Neid, der in Verachtung gipfelt und dafür sorgt, dass man die Leistungen anderer Leute herunterputzt und nach negativen Aspekten sucht. Neid hat in meinen Augen wenig mit Bewunderung zu tun.

Und wenn jemand behauptet, dass jeder Pro-Gamer ein "asozialer Arbeitsloser ohne RL" ist, dann drückt das eindeutig Neid aus und geht in eine sehr negative Richtung. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, die Erfolge anderer fair anzuerkennen, sollte meiner Meinung nach an seinem Selbstwertgefühl arbeiten. 
Wenn man mit sich selbst zufrieden ist, hat man es nicht nötig, die Leistungen anderer schlechtzureden.


----------



## Lily:) (5. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist hier, was man persönlich als Erfolg anerkennt und was nicht.

Und das entscheidet zum Glück jeder ganz alleine


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wer nicht in der Lage ist, die Erfolge anderer fair anzuerkennen, sollte meiner Meinung nach an seinem Selbstwertgefühl arbeiten.
> Wenn man mit sich selbst zufrieden ist, hat man es nicht nötig, die Leistungen anderer schlechtzureden.




absolutes sign...seh ich ganz genauso


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCzQrufMpX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Januar 2011)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es einfach der Neid von den Spielern die nicht die möglichkeit haben es so weit zu bringen.
Man sollte in unserer Gesellschaft nun mal in der Lage sein Computerspiele als Hobby anzusehen was viele einfach nicht schaffen.
Wenn dann jemand mal viel Zeit in sein Hobby investiert regnet es direkt wieder du üblichen "Neider" bemerkungen die werde ich mal jetzt nicht aufführen weil sie jedem zu genüge bekannt sein dürften.
Wenn ich das z.B. mal auf Starcraft beziehe dann ist das nunmal der Job der richtigen "Pro"-Gamer ich freu mich das es so welche gibt und mir ist auch bewusst das ich nie einen solchen stand erreichen werde aber sich da einfach die Replays oder Cast anzuschaun macht einfach Spaß und man kann sich auch den einen oder anderen Trick abschaun 
Und da kommt mir bei bestem Willen nicht der Gedanke "Öhh Scheiß Kellerkid ders viel zu Gut öhhh *keingehirnhab*".
Aber es ist einfach oft das übliche Problem der fehlenden Toleranz wenn jemand nicht wie man selbst 08/15 lebt dann ist der gleich Abnormal und blabla.
Ich kann für mich sagen das ich oft genug draußen bin auch auf Partys etc und ich hab ne freundin die nicht zockt trotz allem hab ich einfach auch mal bock auf Lan und dann einfach bis zur totalen müdigkeit zu zocken 

An alle die immernoch Probleme mit "Viel-Zockern" haben:
 	Schaut mal über euren mickrigen Becherrand hinaus es gibt nunmal noch andere Lebensansichten ob die euch Gefallen oder nicht.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich bin eine ganz oberflächige Tussi.
> Wenn mir jemand ingame mit "pro-" Gehabe kommt, stecke ich ihn in meine Schublade vom fetten sozialschwachen Menschen.
> 
> Das und nichts anderes.



Aber sonst geht es dir noch ganz gut, ja? Das "Pro-"Gehabe ist zwar durchaus arrogant, aber du bist anscheinend auch ziemlich hochnäsig, wenn du solche Leute sofort in eine Schublade steckst, sowie übergewichtige Menschen diskriminierst und sie gleich als "sozialschwach" abstempelst.



> Denn WAS genau kann man in einem Computerspiel erreichen? Nichts!


Diese "Pros" verdienen mit Turnieren immer wieder nette Summen an Geld, teilweise Beiträge von über 100.000 Euro. Also "Nichts" ist das definitiv nicht. Zusätzlich gibt es noch weitere Aspekte, die man hier aufzählen könnte.



> Die Jungs aus unsrer Fussballmannschaft hingegen...
> 
> Soziales Gefüge, Spaß, Kompetenz und tolle Körper.
> Das ist mehr wert



Soziales Gefüge: Gibt es auch in Computerspielen, z.B. Clans, Gilden und so weiter. Die großen Clans trainieren sogar oftmals auch im RL zusammen, besonders, wenn sie an großen Turnieren teilnehmen. 

Spaß: Naja, Videospiele sind für die Unterhaltung gedacht und machen demnach auch Spaß.

Kompetenz: Gibt es ebenfalls in Spielen, wie im Sport etc.

Tolle Körper: Das Einzige was für dich zählt anscheinend. Hauptsache toller Körper. Ich möchte es mal so ausdrücken: Der Körper definiert einen Menschen zum Bruchteil, aber was ihn ausmacht ist sein Charakter. Darüber sollte ein großer Teil der Gesellschaft mal nachdenken (Damit bist auch du gemeint).


Razyl over and out!


----------



## Lily:) (5. Januar 2011)

Ich habs sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt, ist mir schon klar.

Ich pauschalisiere auch lediglich bei den Leuten, die sich ernsthaft was drauf einbilden wollen.
Ich dachte, das sei soweit klar 

Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, warum man stolz darauf sein kann, in einem Spiel viel zu erreichen?
Erkläre es mir.
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist da klar: Sportliche Leistung > Leistung ingame.
MEINE Meinung!
Nur das du anderer bist, lässt dich in meiner Achtung (soweit man das anhand eines Forenbeitrages beurteilen kann^^) nicht sinken.
Ich respektiere auch deine, Razyl.

Ich bin stolz auf viele viele tolle Menschen, deren Leben ich beobachten durfe.
Auf sehr viele engagierte Menschen, die ich kennenlernen durfte, mit denen ich arbeiten durfte.

Hierbei gabs auch das ein oder andere Dickerchen, und ich könnte alle knuddeln


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2011)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> [...] Keine Ahnung , warum werden Rentner in der Ubahn zusammengeschlagen? Gibt Dinge die man nicht oder nur sehr schwer erklären kann.
> [...]



Weil Rentner wehrlos sind. Darum werden sie zusammengeschlagen. Wer gewalttätig gegenübern Rentern ist, ist nur Schwach und Dumm.

naja Btt:

Es ist eine ganz normale Reaktion im Hirn von denen: "Bäh der ist besser als ich, aber das darf nicht sein... ich flame ihn am besten, weil niemand besser sein kann als ich."


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, warum man stolz darauf sein kann, in einem Spiel viel zu erreichen?
> Erkläre es mir.



Wenn man damit seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren kann, könnte man durchaus schon stolz darauf sein. Nebenbei sind auch kleinere Erfolge, die einem stolz machen. Es ist wie im richtigen Leben halt: Man etwas für sich persönliches geschafft und freut sich darüber, auch wenn es lediglich in einer virtuellen Welt war.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sind das auch einfach Leute, die es dähmlich finden, dass jemand gefeiert wird, wo kein offensichtlicher Wettbewerb vorhanden ist. Die ESL-Machtes zum Beispiel sind ja recht populär unter Spielern, die Pros und Teams werden dann auch eher für ihre Leistungen bewundert, während es sich bei WoW nur um einzelne Raids handelt, bei denen im Grunde eine Gruppe als erstes gerafft hat, wie es die Entwickler vorgesehen haben.

Man könnte es auch mit Denkspielen vergleichen, bei dem etwa Counterstrike oder Startcraft Schach darstellen und WoW ein Puzzle oder Malen nach Zahlen. Die Schachspieler verdienen sich ihren Respekt, wenn sie gut Spielen während bei den Malern und Puzzler man sich eher fragt: "Warum macht der so ein Fass auf?".




Das komische ist, dass in MMOs die Leute im Rampenlicht stehen, die den PvE-Content meistern, während alles andere PvP ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich richtig ausgedrückt habe, was ich meine.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das komische ist, dass in MMOs die Leute im Rampenlicht stehen, die den PvE-Content meistern, während alles andere PvP ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich richtig ausgedrückt habe, was ich meine.


Das liegt daran, weil in Nicht-MMOs in denen die Leute gegeneinander antreten, alle die selbe Ausgangslage haben. Sprich man hat das selbe Auto, die selben Waffen, etc. zur Verfügung. In nem MMO hingegen kommts erstens extrem auf die Charakterklasse an, die man spielt und zweitens auch extrem auf die Ausrüstung. Hinzu kommt noch, dass viele MMOs auch aufs PVE ausgelegt sind und nicht aufs PVP. Da dürfts dann auch klar sein, warum sich die Allgemeinheit für PVE-Leistung begeistern lässt und für PVP eher weniger.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist es bei den meisten Spielern der pure Neid.


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

Find nur ich es etwas ironisch, wenn jemand mit knapp 9.000 Posts in einem Forum Leute bemitleidenswert findet, die viel Zeit in ihr Hobby stecken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man damit seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren kann, könnte man durchaus schon stolz darauf sein.



Also dürfen wohl alle kompletten Totalversager und Asis die auf RTL2 und Konsorten rumhüpfen stolz sein? O_o
Nur weil man von Quotengeilen Managern und sonstigen geldgeilen Sackratten nen haufen Kohle in den Arsch geschoben bekommt kann man nicht automatisch "stolz" sein...


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Also dürfen wohl alle kompletten Totalversager und Asis die auf RTL2 und Konsorten rumhüpfen stolz sein? O_o
> Nur weil man von Quotengeilen Managern und sonstigen geldgeilen Sackratten nen haufen Kohle in den Arsch geschoben bekommt kann man nicht automatisch "stolz" sein...



Naja das ist dann doch etwas anderes... Die leisten ja nichts.


----------

